

UN vote recognizes state of Palestine; US objects - zengr
http://www.sfgate.com/news/us/article/Abbas-UN-vote-last-chance-on-2-state-solution-4075612.php

======
mtgx
It seems US is more keen on being a good ally to Israel than doing what's
right.

